# Blackpool Zoo Feb 2013



## cherylim (Feb 14, 2013)

As you guys know, I love sharing photographs when I've been to animal attractions. I last went to Blackpool Zoo in Nov 2011, and I posted a thread which can be seen here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-36201.html

Back then I enjoyed my visit, but was upset with the lack of care for the tortoises and some of the other animals. Last night I decided I wanted to go again, and this morning just before leaving the house I found out that the zoo has new owners and they're slowly making big changes to the care of the animals. You can really see it as you walk around - lots of the habitats have clearly been designed rather than thrown together, and many of the animals look healthier. The zoo still has a long way to go, but I wanted to share pictures again:

First picture is a great one, not for the quality but for the story. The first image in my previous thread was of two monkeys cuddled up together. I went back this time, and they have a child! Here's the little tot, with Dad in the background:







And some other shots from today:























In case you can't enlarge that picture, here's a zoom in on one of the wallabies. Say hello to the little guy/girl!


















http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/856807_10151501576565746_1345203380_o.jpg{/IMG]
[IMG]http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/841307_10151501576680746_1579873324_o.jpg

As always, tortoise/turtle pictures have been split out from the rest:


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great pics!!! I bet you are
having a lot of fun!

Check out the pyramiding on
the one tortoise! Wow! What 
kind of tort is that?

Have fun!!


----------



## cherylim (Feb 14, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> Great pics!!! I bet you are
> having a lot of fun!
> 
> Check out the pyramiding on
> ...



That's one of the leopards. The leopards there are in absolutely terrible condition. All of the tortoises were, really. Their environments were terrible. I wrote a complaint last time, particularly mentioning the redfoot (who I hadn't seen, but his enclosure was appalling). This time he was out of his hide, and I've got to say that I'm surprised how good he looked!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 14, 2013)

cherylim said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics!!! I bet you are
> ...



That is heart breaking!! How hard would it be to research on their needs!!!??
Anyway, thank's for sharing and enjoy your day!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2013)

I love that close up face picture! Has to be a great zoo to visit, they have hingebacks after all.


----------



## cherylim (Feb 14, 2013)

I got really excited because they now apparently have a new Egyptian Tortoise, but it was supposedly in another enclosure with a lizard. All I could see was the lizard. I'm pretty sure there were no other tortoises. Lies!


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

Great pics. So glad they are making things better for the animals. The tortoises don't look bad at all. Love the wallaby babies, just too cute. Okay, love all the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 3, 2013)

No matter how many times i go, I never see the redfoots, or any tortoises other than the sulcatas. I can never find them Sorry i know this is an old thread :l


----------

